# proximal humeral head fracture treatment



## ggparker14 (Mar 16, 2014)

Can anyone please tell me if CPT 23600 also covers treatment of proximal humeral head treatment?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## OCD_coder (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, this would cover non-manipulative care of the humeral head as it is proximal to the neck portion of the humerus bone.  The tuberosity is distal to the neck portion.


----------

